# Multi-Dimensional Analysis



## Bobby (12 August 2006)

Like to know who have moved on from T/A to MDA ?

Or you may wish not to say !   

Bob.


----------



## doctorj (12 August 2006)

What is Multi Dimensional Analysis?  How is it superior to TA?


----------



## Bobby (12 August 2006)

doctorj said:
			
		

> What is Multi Dimensional Analysis?  How is it superior to TA?




Hi Doctorj,

What I understand of multi dimensional analysis is the ability to add & combine much more informatiom in a chart that was avaliable with T/A.
e.g. a bar chart is just one dimensional.

Although you know markets operate on two seperate planes ( dimensions ) at the same time.
1. market depth
2.course of sales
To interact both requires inter-spatial awareness.

Think  this way , a price chart is a intra-spatial after image, or a time frame inside the (after ) time dimension.

Bob.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 August 2006)

Hi folks,

Multidimensional Analysis is mostly used for managing 
and storage of corporate databases or assessment of 
personal data, like ongoing assessment of schoolkids,
as they progress through their education or crime scene
analysis.

There's a zillion different software packages avaialble,
but Vision XL (Excel add-on for spreadsheets), Axapta
for use with Microsoft Analysis and many more have 
three dimensional analysis incorporated within them,
mostly leaning towards cubic design platforms.

Rotating 3-dimensional TA patterns have been used by
some chartists for many years, with limited success.

In fact, in 1936 George Bayer's work, "Egg of Columbus"
showed us his interpretation of many outlandish shapes
in the price charts, incluidng fish !~!

Bradley Cowan, Christopher Carolan and may others have
ventured down that path, using many different shapes
of prisms to justify price movements, after the fact .....

..... and Granville Cooley was another one to spend a
lot of time analyzing the pyramids, cubes and mathematics,
in relation to Gann's works.

-----

Would be so glad, if you can point us to a site, that is 
currently using multi-dimensional analysis for the markets.

Many thanks in advance.

happy days

 yogi


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 August 2006)

Personally I think time travel analysis is the best. It requires a time machine and an awareness of the risks involved - you may turn into a fly, but profitable nontheless.  
basically you time travel and look for the most profitable periods, collect data and then.... 

http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?articleID=0004226A-F77D-1D4A-90FB809EC5880000

Multidimensional analysis appears interesting but beyond me at this stage.


----------



## brisvegas (13 August 2006)

"Trading is like taking Viagra , you can make it harder than it needs to be . "

read the quote on bottom of my post , says it all really


----------



## Bobby (13 August 2006)

Well I went fishing to see who uses MDA with no luck .
So I'll give you all an  example of its use.

www.marketdelta.com

Bob.


----------



## brisvegas (13 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Like to know who have moved on from T/A to MDA ?
> 
> Or you may wish not to say !
> 
> Bob.




Market profile has been around for a long time so is nothing new , if you go over to Mr Radges reefcap there is a whole forum devoted to it . ive been down these roads previously and have found its not for me . If anyone needs any links on the subject i can supply some . just ask 

i trade basically naked in the main


............... bris


----------



## eddievanhalen (13 August 2006)

> Anyone can make the simple complicated. Creativity is making the complex simple




I agree entirely.  If there's one thing the better traders I know have in common it's the following:

1) the ability to distill simple , profitable patterns/concepts from the market

2) the ability to prioritise their time and recognise the 10% of concepts that make 90% of the money and leave the other 90% to the economists .

I have systems for all sorts of things from entries to exits to identifying market risk at any given time etc...........can seem pretty complex as a whole but if you isolate each of those systems and compare them to 99% of the discussion you see around the traps on each topic they are very much K.I.S.S.   That's not to cheapen the enormous amount of study/analysis required during the development process , but the end result is usually remarkably "simple"

I think most traders go through a journey that involves getting to the point of using just about every indicator known to man, realising the folly of overcomplicating things and returning to a simple, robust approach.

Ed


----------



## Magdoran (13 August 2006)

eddievanhalen said:
			
		

> I agree entirely.  If there's one thing the better traders I know have in common it's the following:
> 
> 1) the ability to distill simple , profitable patterns/concepts from the market
> 
> ...



Hello Ed,


What you say “strikes a chord” with me!

That’s pretty much it in a “nutshell” from my experience.

The challenge is to really recognise this from all “angles”, and the journey is to actually implement it, and maintain the “momentum”, wouldn’t you agree?


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## Magdoran (13 August 2006)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> "Trading is like taking Viagra , you can make it harder than it needs to be . "
> 
> read the quote on bottom of my post , says it all really
> 
> ...





Hello Bris,


Oh I agree, there’s nothing like an elegant solution to a complex problem.  The devil is in the detail, isn’t it?

Regards


Magdoran


----------



## eddievanhalen (13 August 2006)

Sure is Magdoran ..........and I always like to strike a good chord in my spare time   

Ed


----------

